# DDF vs. Murad vs. Peter Thomas Roth



## chinadoll (Feb 11, 2007)

Since I have hyperpigmentation from an acne scar, and burn, I have tried these 3 serums. Has anyone had any success in these?

So far the Peter Thomas worked alittle. I found the DDF had glycolic and it stung my skin, the Murad has hydroquinone which I read causes cancer. Anyone used any of these for dark spots?


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 11, 2007)

I have not used any of these brands and I am sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## korina981 (Feb 11, 2007)

the Peter Thomas Roth Glycolic Acid 10% hydrating gel has been working for me for fading red marks left from acne... it has eliminated some and has made others less red... it also has significantly reduced breakouts.

i have tried skincare from all three brands and i think PTR is better than DDF, and that Murad is crap


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 12, 2007)

I tried the Murad, for dark circles, and it is utterly useless for that


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 12, 2007)

As a brand, I prefer DDF most. I am jonesing for the Peter Thomas Roth power K eye cream though, so if you can get that, definately go for it. Murad has a few decent products, but I don't prefer the line overall. I wouldn't recommend any of their eye products either, there are others with more and better active ingredients.


----------



## kchan99 (Feb 13, 2007)

Overall, I find DDF and Peter Thomas Roth to be similar lines, but one line (I can't remember which) has more products.


----------



## Amandine (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm still trying to find the best product for my hyperpigmentation.

I'm not sure which product you tried from DDF, but I tried Fade Gel 4. I'm pretty sure this has hydroquinone in it. I'm very sensitive to glycolic acid but my skin can actually tollerate this fairly well. It stings when I first apply it, but the sting doesn't last longer then 60 seconds.

Either way, it wasn't as effictive as I had hoped. While it does help fade spots, it takes a very long time. Around 2 months to fade the hyperpigmentation left behind once a blemish fades. Sometimes it takes longer.


----------

